# Matthews MS-1 Monoshock



## JOEL (Dec 12, 2018)

This bike is listed in the for sale section. Thought I would put some pix of it here for reference.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 12, 2018)

More..


----------



## dave429 (Dec 14, 2018)

Very nice! Good luck with sale!


----------

